# [mail]Cherche 1 petit utilitaire informant d’1mail (résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Quasiment tout est dans l’objet. J’utilise Mutt et mon DM est KDE et je voudrais donc savoir s’il existe un petit utilitaire qui prends en paramètres les informations sur les serveur POP et se place dans la zone de notification.

Merci par anticipation,

Cordialement.

----------

## El_Goretto

Vieux comme le monde ou presque  :Smile: 

xbiff, ou paf, soyons fou, ah ben oui, ça existe, kbiff  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Sinon un plasmoid : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/plasmaMailChecker?content=140196

Ou un truc spécifique pour mutt : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/QMuttNotifier?content=147604

----------

## Napoleon

enjoy, je sais comment appeler mon chien désormais :)

Kbiff m’interesse mais comme je rechigne souvent à installer en dehors de portage et qu’il ne s’y trouve pas donc :/ …

Idem pour les plasmoïde, je me méfie toujours de ces gadgets  bien qu’ils soint interessants, mais je les laisse sous la mains.

De toute façon, je ne comptais pas m’éterniser sous kde (bientot openbox puis awesome) et les programmes kde sont un peut lourds.

J’allais porter mon choix sur xbiff mais je n’ai pas trouvé sa conf donc j’ai fini par adopter gnubiff.

Edit : Finalement c’est gnubiff qui me plait assez avec son option --systray. cepandant il demande le mdp à chaque lancement. Je ne perds pas espoir de faire fonctionner xbiff le suspectant d’être encore plus léger que gnubiff.

----------

## Napoleon

pour gnubiff, si l’on veut qu’il retienne les mdp ’faut le compiler avec USE=password (c’est presque logique)

----------

